# Western Suburbanite Jack



## thecaptain0220 (Jun 20, 2015)

I bought a Western Surburbanite plow last year and it didn't come with the jacks. I have been able to make due without them, but its a bit of a pain. I have been looking now to see if I could buy some, but I cant seem to find exactly what I need. Is there just 1, or 1 on each side? Does anyone know where I could pick one up?


----------



## coolerman (Aug 5, 2015)

There are two jacks on the Suburbanite. They are a very simple design and for the cost I imagine you can make something similar that will work just as well or just prop it up with a block. The actual part number is 27360 Jack. The Fisher Homesteader or Western Suburbanite both use the same parts.


----------

